#  Krankheiten >   Darm - feste Kügelchen >

## Fluk

Hallo zusammen. Habe seit Mitte Februar dieses Jahres Probleme mit dem Stuhlgang. Kann den Darm nicht mehr vollständig entleeren. Seit Wochen gibts jeweils nur ca. 3-4 kleine feste Kügelchen (Typ 1 in Skala) pro Entleerung. Dies etwa alle 3 Tage. Weiter habe ich etwa 2 Kg seit Februar zugenommen. Habe das Gefühl, dass mein Bauch angewachsen ist. Achte seit etwa 4 Wochen auf eine gesündere Ernährung (mehr Obst und Flüssigkeit), aber es tritt keine Veränderung ein. Seit etwa 2 Wochen habe ich ungewohnte Heisshungerattaken nach einer Mahlzeit. Blut im Stuhlgang ist mir nicht aufgefallen. Vereinzelt habe ich mittlere bis stärkere Bauchschmerzen, die aber dann wieder verschwinden. Hat jemand eine Idee, was das sein könnte? Ist ein Arztbesuch nicht zu früh? Vielen Dank

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Fluk, 
die Bezeichnung für die kleinen festen Kügelchen ist Schafskot. Hierzu ein link: Wecarelife - Verstopfung 
Wie Du diesem link entnehmen kannst, gibt es verschiedene Ursachen für dies Stuhlverhalten. Welche davon bei Dir zutrifft, sollte schon ein Arzt (gegebenenfalls nach weiterführenden Untersuchungen) entscheiden. Ob Du gleich zu einem Gastroenterologen gehst, oder dies erst mal mit Deinem Hausarzt besprichst, bleibt Dir überlassen. Für "zu früh" würde ich dies aber nicht ansehen. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## StarBuG

Sprich mit deinem Hausarzt und lass dir evtl. Movicol verschreiben 
Gruß 
Michael

----------

